# Schmolken 150 gram handlebar, any good??



## Tony Shih (Sep 7, 2005)

Recently, having done so much for trying to loose weight.. i give up, instead, i will
buy lightest parts for my climb bike to make my life a bit easier..at least.i can continue with my ice cream diet & show off my bike anyway.  

any one has experience in using the Schmolken SL or TLO road bar. how are they
perform??? They are so light.. i heard that Jen uses also. 

Your opinion is very much appreciated.

PS. any one used Ax lightness carbon brake, your opinion is very welcome.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*For the money I would rather do this.*

http://aebike.com/site/page.cfm?PageID=30&SKU=HB9612 The Kestrel EMS is only 25 grams money and hundreds less. When it comes to lightweight brakes, nothing beats Zero Gravity OG-05 for both weight and performance. I have two pairs of them and they blow away both Record and Dura Ace. A great place to get them is www.wisecyclebuys.com


----------



## Tony Shih (Sep 7, 2005)

Juanmoretime said:


> http://aebike.com/site/page.cfm?PageID=30&SKU=HB9612 The Kestrel EMS is only 25 grams money and hundreds less. When it comes to lightweight brakes, nothing beats Zero Gravity OG-05 for both weight and performance. I have two pairs of them and they blow away both Record and Dura Ace. A great place to get them is www.wisecyclebuys.com


tks for you reply, yeah, the kestrel is nice priced and light. 
for the ZG barke, yes,  many positive review..


----------

